# Spring in the North west gotta love it.



## Topekoms (Dec 19, 2013)

Must be nice nothing coming up in the midwest yet


----------



## Planted-tnk-guy (Dec 23, 2013)

Its coming well if winter will never let you all go =) i couldnt handle not having mild weather all year. Jist the short cold spell this winter was about all i could take and that was to much for me.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

Definitely a little envy here in N.E. Pa. too. Still can't get to get to garden shed! This winter's been one for the record books here for sure. Beautiful flowers! I have my fingers crossed to see what survives this year. Enjoy what looks like a gorgeous spring!


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

It's going to be at least 6 more weeks before I can snap any pics like that!


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Have some peach and plum blossoms :3
Oh, and my favorite, a daffodil


----------

